# wheres your news Pam?????



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Pam - just wanted to say hi and hope all went well today - cant wait to hear how it all went........................


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Me too......


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep...and me!!!

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh yes, and me !!!!

Love Jo
x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

AND ME


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

we must be the nosey ones of the bunch!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nope just the ones brave enough to post


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I reckon a bit of both


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm being nosy too!  Can't wait to hear your news Pam!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooooh and me... got a big beak me.  Hope it went well hon.
Love C xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry to keep you all waiting but i have just got sat down and...................

it's a YES the match has been approved and we meet chunk on friday morning      we are on  

pam xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Pam that's wonderful news  We knew you would do it 

I'm over the moon for you!! So thrilled and beaming from ear to ear!!  Pam's gonna be a mummy!!!  

Congratulations Hunny 

Let us know what he's like on Friday 

Lots of love
Nicky x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Brilliant news Pam really pleased for you.

Love kImx x  x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Pam, that's fantastic news that you get to meet Chunk THIS Friday.  Really really pleased for you, you've done it MUMMY!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Pam 

Great news.  Have agreat time on Friday.  It will be a monent to cherish forever

Karen x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Pam

Fantastic news Mummy!!!!!

Friday will be here before u know it 
cant wait to hear about chunk!

Well done to u and dh

love Emilyxx


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

well done pam and congratulations. Hope friday comes quick for you.
love jo xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Pam.......

That is just the best news ever sweetie.......... sooooooooooooo pleased for you  cos I am crying  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well done Saphy ..such FAB news..how on earth will you wait till fri 

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Pam & DH I bet you can't wait until Friday, it's happened really quickly for you & gives hope to those still waiting for a match

Enjoy every minute of meeting Chunk on Friday, you'll remember that day for ever!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Pam, so pleased for you both.  Can't wait to hear more after Friday.  You must be so excited, enjoy the moment.

love
Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone, i can't believe how fast this has happened usually it is such a long process but as chunk is sooo young (he is acually 12 weeks now) and his current foster carer is unable to look after him after the 4th of june everyone involved thought it would be wrong for him to go to another foster carer so they pulled out all the stops and in my opinion have achieved miracles  

As you are probably all aware there are no tiny babies waiting to be adopted (thats what we were told from day one) so we are sooooooo lucky to have our son and it just shows never say never   

we will be staying away from friday but i am taking my laptop with me in the hope we can get online to let you all know how things are going but if not i'll let you all know what meeting chunk for the first time was like when i get back on hopefully wed or thurs next week.

thanks for all your support 

love pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Pam

That is just wonderful News Hun - Sooo Thrilled for you and DH!

It's all happened so quickly for you and I bet you can't wait to meet Chuck on Friday and bring him home soon after!

Congratulations to you and DH  

Kim xxxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

pam that's brilliant news....roll on friday!!

xxxxxxxxxxruthie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh Pam I am so so chuffed for you      

I bet you can't wait until Friday   

All my love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Ohhh...thats totally fab Pam & family

Well done and huge congratulations!!

Natsxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Pam - that is excellent news and it's great to hear that SS are pulling out all the stops to get your son home to you sooner rather than later.

SS do get a hard time of it some times & this just proves that they do good some times!

Enjoy every minute.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

oh Pam - u have made me cry - 12 weeks.........what a wonderfully lucky little you are having to have such a lovely mummy and daddy - and how lucky are you too!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pam ~ fab news, so pleased it's all happening so quickly for you too.....wow, you're going to meet your son!!

It'll be Friday in no time......enjoy 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww pam im so so chuffed for you both! 

What a fab mummy and daady that special little boy has 

 

Cant wait for update

love
suzie xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Awwwwwwwwwww WOW!!!!!

 Pam & DH!! I am so so thrilled for you both!! You've done it guys!!! 

I bet Friday is gonna be so so special for you all!! 

Hey Pam, guess what?? You are gonna be a mummy  

Loads of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Pam,

Thats such wonderful news.  Congratulations.  I have been following your story through the process, cos I think me and you have gone through the adoption process about the same time.

Hope you have a wonderful future with your new little man.

Love Rianna.


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Many congratulations Pam.  I bet you are counting the hours, minutes and seconds until Friday.


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Pam ... I am so pleased for you and DH!

Can't wait to hear more!

Congratulations Mummy and Daddy!

Love and Hugs ... Belinda xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Pam...wow weeee!

Ohhh this weeks going to go so slow!! but....so worth the wait...can't wait to hear about you meeting your new son, congratulations to you both 

With much love
Amanda xxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

pam...so happy for you

Can't wait to hear how it's all going. Enjoy every second of Friday

Morgana x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Pam ~ Fantastic news ~ you're going to be a Mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy Friday ... we want to hear all the details!

Marie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wonderful news mummy !!!   

Can't wait to hear about Friday, its going to be a wonderful day for mummy daddy and Chunk  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww i keep popping by this wonderful thread and everytime i do i get tingles !! 

FANBLOOMINGTASTIC! 

xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Such fantastic news Pam...Olive I know exactly what you mean about the tingles!
Love Viva


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations Pam - what fantastic news!  You are a MUMMY!!!

Good Luck for Friday, can't wait to hear all about Chunk.  Treasure every moment of it.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Pam! Wonderful news xx

Laine


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Pam - that's so great - well done to you and dh


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Pam and DH

Have a wonderful day tomorrow meeting your son, and giving him the first hug of many  

This is wonderful another family complete  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Pam and Dh, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow, soooo happy for you both. enjoy enjoy enjoy! lotsa love ceri x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Pam,
Just wishing you the happiest of days for tomorrow love JD x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Pam.. you will have met your little boy by now.  I have been away for a few days, but am so chuffed for you.  

Look forward to hearing your news as to how it all went.  I cannot believe it... 12 weeks... a dream come true!

Love Cxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Pam - I am sooo chuffed for you and DH. I am dying to here how your meeting with Chunk went, and wish you all the very best - you're a Mummy!!   

love
Caro
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just a quick post between feeds, nappies and cuddles  we got home this morning with our little boy and he's the most gorgeous perfect little boy ever i can't stop crying (tears of joy) i am sooooooo in love with my son. i wish i could post a picture of him for you all to see. got to go now as little man is crying 

pam xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Aww Pam 

Am so happy for ya....

Roz 

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww Pam fantstic!  

enjoy every second mummy 


xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Mummy Pam

That's great news that YOUR son is home with you, thanks for letting us know..........we'll let you get back to caring for him!  I did say caring not crying..glad there tears of joy, you deserve this.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Pam, So lovely to hear that you have your little one home, hoping that the next few days, weeks, months and years bring you everything you've ever wished for.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Pam - so happy for you - i have tears in my eyes too reading this!!!!! you give us all hope for a little one. xxxx  keep us informed. xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Awww Pam, thats just fantastic  Congratulations to you, so much deserved to you and Dh.

With love
Amanda xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fantastic news pam!

enjoy every second of it

hugs

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Pam sweetie,

So Pleased for you darling   

enjoy every second sweetheart

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Pam
I have been following your beautiful new start in life....i am very genuiely happy for you all.....
love astridxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Pam

What lovely news.

You sound so happy   I hope your little boy settles in well.

All the best for the future together.

Nicky xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww Pam i'm just sitting here trying to imagine the scene in your house at the moment, its one we all dream off..enjoy every second   so pleased he is home with you

kj x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Pam, many congratulations that you have your son!  Wonderful news, wishing you many years of happiness together

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Pam am just thrilled for u all, i have goosebumps just reading all the posts.
U must be on cloud 9
enjoy every second of every day.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Hun,

Just caught up with your news, FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you sound like one happy mummy.

can't wait for an update on chunk.

Hugs

PBMxxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Brilliant news pam....so happy for you!

xxxruthie


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

Fantastic news, Congratulations Pam and DH, welcome to Chunk!

Love Sal


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi, finally got a min to myself (i'm not complaining)  chunk has been very unsettled today and has just wanted me to cuddle him all day (what a bind)    i'm very tired as i didn't get to bed until gone 11 last night and chunk woke up for a feed at 1 and then woke at 3.30 just for a cuddle and he got up at 5.30 but hey small price to pay just to see his lovely smile, i feel like the luckiest person in the universe.

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Pam

OMG - how quick did all that happen.  Can't believe you have your little man home with you.

Have a wonderfully happy family future

Love
Karen x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Pam, so thrilled for you hun  

Laine


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Pam

I know im a bit late, but huge congrats on your new arrival, I wish you and your dh all the best for the years to come!!

Natsxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Pam

So thrilled for you 
Congratulations to you all

Kim xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Pam
You posts feel me with hope and happiness, thank you  

Chunk sounds wonderful.....................enjoy !!!!!  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey that's fantastic news Pam, I'm so pleased for you, wow!!!  I wish you and your family all the very best for the years to come


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Good luck with your new family pam!!!


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Pam

When I first started posting on the boards ... I received some bad news and although you didn't know me ... you took time out and sent me a PM that helped a lot.  So when I saw this thread I had a wee peak and I am delighted with your news ... congratulations!  

No doubt you are the most tired and exhausted you have ever felt .... but the most happy.

Wish you, DH & the wee one all the happiness in the world.

Love Karen & Emily xx

PS:  I'm a bit late with my message but we've been on holiday.  We went to Disneyland last week and I thought Emily would be too young but she loved all the characters ... especially Tigger.  When I saw her little face in awe and how delighted she was ... it was the best feeling in the world.  It just gets better and better.  Enjoy!


----------

